# Will these type of IC chips yield any gold



## realtechedo (Jun 28, 2017)

Just thinking when I came across this type of ICs. So I wander if this type of ic have any gold in them and if so what are the processes to get the out..


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 28, 2017)

As far as I know, there is no gold in them.


----------



## kernels (Jun 28, 2017)

Only the trace amounts that is in the solder balls on the bottom.


----------



## realtechedo (Jun 29, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> As far as I know, there is no gold in them.




Thanks and your comment is copied


----------



## PlainsScrapper (Jun 29, 2017)

In addition, there is extremely small and thin ENIG plating on the top corners, where you can see the triangle and dots. I have had a lot of experience where the plating it has actually worn off, revealing the copper below. There is not enough to process them in my opinion, but there is gold there.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 29, 2017)

As others mentioned, apart from visible plating on top of it and perhaps some small amount in solder balls there is nothing in them. When I said that there is no gold in them I meant "in" quite literally as there is likely nothing inside like bonding wires. What is "on" them like that plating is so little there is no point to even attempt to recover it unless you have tons of them and even then going after it may be too expensive. I would say that value of copper or tin in them exceeds any gold value present many times over.


----------



## im1badpup1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I got a bright blue reaction when i took the centre out from a chip like that using stannous chloride.
There appeared to be a metallic mesh matrix what give the reaction. 
But theres a few elements give a blue test to stannous i never followed up to prove which one it was as i dont have kilos if them to process.


----------

